
Getting an Internship as a Middle Schooler - tylermenezes
https://medium.com/@tjhorner/getting-an-internship-as-a-middle-schooler-37f636fb7482
======
jamesmp98
All about situation. Growing up in a smaller suburban town makes such
possibilities impossibilities.

~~~
tylermenezes
I think TJ lives in a smaller suburban town...

